# Visa Sub Type



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello

Am doing an application online for fiancer visa

In the REASON FOR VISIT i choose SETTLEMENT

Visa type SETTLEMENT

And for the *Visa sub type* what should i choose

1 Civil Partnership
2 Marriage
3 Proposed Civil Partnership
4 Unmarried Partner

Which one should i choose

Thank you


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

If it's same sex and you intend to do civil partnership ceremony rather than marriage then proposed civil partnership else marriage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Ok am going with the MARRIAGE but what is the Form (SU07) i already fill the appendix 2 form now what is this???


When clicking on the www.gov.uk/government/publications/sponsor-a-visa-applicant-form-su07.pdf. The page you are looking for can't be found

Anyone please

After you have completed the online form, you must complete the relevant appendix, which can be found at: www.gov.uk/settle-in-the-uk. Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07). If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), which can be found at: www.gov.uk/government/publications/sponsor-a-visa-applicant-form-su07.pdf. By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application.


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

*Form (SU07)*

Hello ,

Am applying for the Fiancer visas from maurititus do my Sponsor need to fill the Form (SU07)???

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, that's for adult dependant relatives (usually infirm/disabled parents)

Some solicitors in certain countries insist on it for spouses/fiancés but it is not a required document for a fiancé visa according to UKVI.


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> No, that's for adult dependant relatives (usually infirm/disabled parents)
> 
> Some solicitors in certain countries insist on it for spouses/fiancés but it is not a required document for a fiancé visa according to UKVI.


But when i choose Marriage in my online application its wriiten 

After you have completed the online form, you must complete the relevant appendix, which can be found at: www.gov.uk/settle-in-the-uk. Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07). If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), which can be found at: http://www.gov.uk/government/publica...-form-su07.pdf. By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application.

So should i make the sponsor to fill it or not base on this notes???

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Read the note



> If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK,


Are you sponsoring a parent, grandparent or dependant relative? The answer is no. A spouse or prospective spouse is not a "dependant relative".


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Read the note
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sponsoring a parent, grandparent or dependant relative? The answer is no. A spouse or prospective spouse is not a "dependant relative".


Thanks a lot 

When you said Spouse its also for fiancer

As am applying for fiancer visas


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I said "spouse or prospective spouse".


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Read the note
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sponsoring a parent, grandparent or dependant relative? The answer is no. A spouse or prospective spouse is not a "dependant relative".





clever-octopus said:


> It's fiancé (or fiancée) not "fiancer". A fiancé is not a dependant relative either


Thank you 
clever-octopus


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I edited my original comment, upon reflection I didn't think it was really necessary to correct spelling... A fiancé is a prospective spouse and in any case is not considered a dependant relative, so you shouldn't need SU07. Their wording of 'dependant relative' should be clearer


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Vikram Mauritius said:


> Thank you
> clever-octopus


Elo sorry to disturb you Am filling the online application form 

In Select your current marital status which one should i select am the Applicant

Single
or 
Fiance

Thank you Clever


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

This should be an easy question, as you are applying for a Fiance visa, put Fiance / Proposed civil partner


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> This should be an easy question, as you are applying for a Fiance visa, put Fiance / Proposed civil partner


Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Also, you will find later on (under Sponsor Details) that "Fiance / Proposed civil partner" doesn't exist as an option when choosing their relationship to you. You can just put "Partner"


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Also, you will find later on (under Sponsor Details) that "Fiance / Proposed civil partner" doesn't exist as an option when choosing their relationship to you. You can just put "Partner"


Oh thank you for that infos


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Vikram Mauritius said:


> Oh thank you for that infos


Clever i need an answer from you 

Please enter details of up to your 5 most recent visits- to uk?

Question : is this your first passport???

Does this mean first passport in country or the number of renewed passport

AND

after details of spouse it asks for father and mother details is that my father and mother's details or my sponsor's/ fiance's?


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

*Section Spouse / Partner*

Another question is all my documents should 28 day rule what does that means and for which documents is he refering??

Thank you


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Applicant father and mother I.e. You . The financial requirement documents must be within 28 days of sending the documents to wherever as per country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> Applicant father and mother I.e. You . The financial requirement documents must be within 28 days of sending the documents to wherever as per country


Ok thank you toby another important Questions please I separate my Documents and My fiancer documents so when sending it, should i merge it or can send it separately example my bank statement i put it in Applicant Section and Sponsor bank statement in Sponsor Section, but will send together

Or did you have a format of how should i classified it


Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can just put the documents in one pile with original documents on top, photocopies behind. They know what they're looking for

As for the '28 day rule' it means that your most recent financial documents (payslip and bank statement) must be dated no earlier than 28 days before your application date.


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Can you please check my checklist please


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, feel free to post it here


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. Here is the current document list we have for our fiancé visa application.
Am from Mauritius applying for settlement - settlement – marriage.

Applicant
Online form printed off (to be done this week)
Appendix 2 filled out by hand and sign by applicant
2 photos Passport sign at the back
Introduction letter 
IELTs Life Skills A1 
Passport Original one and old one 
Birth Certificate copy and Original
6 Months bank Statement and Bank referencing
6 Months Payslip and a letter from my work comfirming my employment since 2013
Divorce paper
Facebook logs 
Emails conversation
Viber conversation
Pictures of our meeting (she come to meet me and i went to meet her)
Engagement ring and receipt
Gold Chain gifted by me and receipts
Wedding ring and receipt
My boarding pass and flight ticket


Please note that am the applicant and these are the document that I prepare, now lets see for the sponsor 

Sponsor (documents she send me)
Letter of introduction
Colour copy of passport bio page and stamp page when she come to Mauritius
2 photos of her*; sign at the back
Birth certificate 
Her 2 divorce papers explaining her dissolvment 

Financial Supporting Documents from Sponsor's employment
6 months of payslips 
6 months of bank statements 
P60 (Copy) 
Letter from employer confirming job role, salary, length of time on that salary, how long employed with the company and that her contract is permanent.
Employment contract.
Evidence of employment from HR

Accommodation
Tenancy Contract
Letter from Redwoodestates confirming my stay for 3 weeks as per agreement and after that need someone for guarantor already have, its my father in law
Council tax bill
Water bill
Electoral roll letter from council
Tax code Reference
Photos of rooms

Proof of intent to marry
Mail to register Office confirming that I applicant should come to give notice etc
Letter from Pastor confirming he will marry us on 5th August
Booking of venue receipt
Quotation of wedding cake
Wedding cards order
Photographer email to book for our wedding


Relationship
Photos of our time together 10 pages Mauritius and Uk 
Flight itinerary
Coach ticket and booking of hotel
Letter from her parent to confirm our relationship

Any feedback would be very much appreciated.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You don't need:

Her birth certificate
P60s (it won't show any relevant financial information)
Tax code reference
Electoral roll letter
Water bill
Photos of rooms

DON'T provide 6 months of your (applicant) own bank statements and payslips. A letter from your employer is enough, don't submit any more than that. Otherwise you risk a very confusing application. Only the UK sponsor needs to submit 6 months of documents to meet the financial requirement.

You probably don't need a letter from her parents to confirm the relationship, it won't really be regarded as evidence, but you can include it if you really want to

If you get rid of the above, you'll be fine


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> You don't need:
> 
> Her birth certificate
> P60s (it won't show any relevant financial information)
> ...


Ok will surely get rid of it and another question did you think i separately send the documents means Sponsor docs only and my Docs only???

Another Thing did you know how much it cost for the fiancer visas that i should paid online??? IS IT £811


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Fiancé visa is £1195 as advised multiple times and you need to have one single stack that you need to submit at tls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks toby for all that infos


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Vikram Mauritius said:


> Thanks toby for all that infos


Toby am just verifing my sponsor bank statement and payslip the bank statement is sign on 9 march and the payslip is sign on 8 march but the bank referencing is sign on 20 march and indicating the amount is true can i send it or not its 28 days on thursday


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

When is your biometric?? And what's her pay cycle??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> When is your biometric?? And what's her pay cycle??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tomorrow i will apply online then paid on Monday i will send it means 10 aprill


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

What's her pay cycle?? Does she get paid monthly or weekly or what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

monthly as i have her last payslip sign on 20 march


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm assuming now that you've her payslip from October to March and the corresponding bank statement showing the inward cash transfer??? Signed and dated whenever that was done?? If that's the case it's fine. Else if the payslip is from September to February and you haven't included march payslip and bank statement then it's beyond 28 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram Mauritius (Oct 27, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> When is your biometric?? And what's her pay cycle??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Toby1988 said:


> I'm assuming now that you've her payslip from October to March and the corresponding bank statement showing the inward cash transfer??? Signed and dated whenever that was done?? If that's the case it's fine. Else if the payslip is from September to February and you haven't included march payslip and bank statement then it's beyond 28 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have payslip for march and in bank statement there is details that the salary has been credited into her account is it ok ??


----------

